
Have too many startup ideas? Share them! - maurycy
http://startupideatr.com/
======
maurycy
I was thinking about this site a long time, and started work few days ago,
before all these recent discussions. I have always had too many startup ideas,
and not enough resources to use them.

It still lacks some serious features, like voting, tags, private ideas,
friends. I'm not a CSS wizard, so the stylesheets probably have their own
problems too. I even not incorporated yet.

I initially wanted to wait, but it turned out to be a bad move. Hope you'll
enjoy it.

~~~
dimitry
Wow, this is crazy. I've been working on and off on a similar site for a few
weeks now.

Most of the features are done. Just need to finish up, clean up code and
release.

I was in the same boat are you Maurycy. It's crazy how identical our ideas on
website full of ideas is (if that makes any sense!)

<http://idealarm.com/comp/> (Just a mockup of the look, no real code).

------
marketer
What's the incentive to share ideas? The satisfaction of getting them off your
chest to people who build businesses off them? I doubt very many people would
do that. I would only ever consider submitting my ideas to two types of
people:

1) very close friends/potential cofounders

2) people who can help me build it (investors, etc..)

I don't think this site has the right interface because people are naturally
protective of ideas that can make money.

~~~
youngnh
On the flip side, it keeps you up on what your competition is working on.

------
zaidf
Now I'm a big fan of marching against the super paranoid who can't share a
word about what they are doing.

But even I'd be cautious about posting my potential future ideas on a site
that is specifically made for folks looking for great ideas.

~~~
nostrademons
I think the point is to throw off all your ideas that you'd like to see
implemented but don't have the time or resources to implement. At best, you
might manage to implement a dozen or so ideas in a year. I have a dozen or so
ideas a week.

Plus, startup success is much more about being passionate enough about the
idea to do a bang-up job implementing it than having a good idea in the first
place. You need _many_ good ideas, not just one. You get more good ideas by
letting people help you.

~~~
zaidf
Makes sense.

This past weekend while waiting for our connection in Atlanta we got what we
think is a super great idea(mainly because it involves solid revenue from the
beginning--and not from ads). We got into YC less than 24hrs later so for now
we've to put it on hold. I doubt it's going anywhere though.

The irony is even though we consider this the greatest idea, from the few
unsuspecting folks I've shared it with in middle of conversations, it hardly
gets them THAT excited. But hear this: as we elaborate more on the idea and
engage their mind, you can see them get more excited. It just proves that
merely a sentence or two is no where close to communicating the 360 degree
thought process behind your idea.

What I want to be CAUTIOUS(not paranoid) of though is inspiring 10 other
brains to start working on my idea while I am busy with something else.

------
mojuba
Cool. Simple, clean, minimalist and I'm glad you are not begging someone to
fix your CSS :) Congratulations.

Now, a couple of important features, and it would be just perfect. I'll try to
post suggestions here a bit later.

~~~
mojuba
One thing that comes to mind is the ability to "lock" (grab, block - whatever)
ideas. Someone decides to implement an idea and posts a special comment that
says, ok, I take it, and gives a web site address where it's supposed to
happen. The "locker" may get back and edit that comment, and possibly trigger
an "implemented" status for that idea.

~~~
omouse
Nah, they should just post comments that say they're starting/launch on _x_
date and that's it. Afraid of competition? Toooooooooo bad :-)

~~~
mojuba
:) I see what you are saying, but it is also a matter of appreciation for the
author of the idea. After all, nobody stops you from implementing an idea
that's already "taken". Even better for the author.

------
dawie
Giving good ideas to hackers is a bad idea... People on YC can probably
implement my idea in a night.

~~~
nostrademons
Your idea must not be worth much then. ;-)

~~~
jward
We just code fast.

